# Möchte gerne geworben werden



## Marc0112 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo möchte mich gerne in wow werben lassen.

Am liebsten ein Allianz Spieler/Spielerin.

Habe von Vormittags bis Abends zeit.

 

Addet mich einfach in Skype: bloodysparta

 

wurde schon geworben kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Morates22 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo bloodysparta, ich möchte Sie als Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------

